# Supporting Law Enforcement



## QuakerBoy (Dec 13, 2016)

We had a local officer killed recently and another wounded.  These 2 have been donated yo an suction to support the families.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 14, 2016)

Not the first charity pens you have given correct?  That's a good thing you do when you do this.

Nice pens for a good cause.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 14, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> Not the first charity pens you have given correct?  That's a good thing you do when you do this.
> 
> Nice pens for a good cause.



I try to give back as much as i can.  Thanks


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 15, 2016)

your a good man Charlie Brown ....


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 15, 2016)

Nugefan said:


> your a good man Charlie Brown ....


----------



## riverbank (Dec 15, 2016)

Nice


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 16, 2016)

riverbank said:


> Nice



Thanks


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 16, 2016)

Couple of nice ones and a fantastic gesture!  Way to go!


----------



## GAstumpshooter (Dec 17, 2016)

very nice


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 17, 2016)

wvdawg said:


> Couple of nice ones and a fantastic gesture!  Way to go!





GAstumpshooter said:


> very nice




Thank you both


----------



## georgiaboy (Dec 20, 2016)

They look great and good on your for supporting your LE.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 21, 2016)

georgiaboy said:


> They look great and good on your for supporting your LE.


----------

